# Serious bodywork damage, thoughts on repair?



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So my pride and joy has been involved in a collision. As it’s on PCP, the dealer tells me they want it fixed by their own body shop and are suggesting panel replacement on the rear quarter which is very involved.

I spoke with a PDR guy who suggested it was beyond his reach.

What are your thoughts on the best repair for this given the car may be returned at the end of the deal.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had a rear quarter replaced on a mini by BMW a few years ago and you would never have known it had been done. I'd choose that route over filler any day of the week if it's a good repair centre.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I bet that there are other PDR guys who could tackle that, or at least get the majority out so that it requires minimal filling.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Phil on that one, how the hell did that happen? :doublesho


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Sadly as the issue is ongoing I can’t say anything about it other than I was not at fault.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine was a lorry cut a corner on a junction and swiped the back end of the car and the insurance went 50:50, I wasn't happy!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just get a quarter panel fitted. 

With technology and tools these days it's actually a lot easier to do than you'd think. 

Also as above, you'd have minimal filler and wouldn't have to worry about the shape. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Rear quarter done and that way the job is done properly.:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Maniac said:


> What are your thoughts on the best repair for this given the car may be returned at the end of the deal.


 My thoughts are that if you go get a cheap bodge done, with plenty of filler, it will be a lovely surprise for the next owner to find.

Lets hope they are not a OCD detailing enthusiast, eh?

Seriously, just get it done properly and lets not return to the days when you had to carry an old motorbike flywheel around with you when shopping for a used car ....


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Since you have a PCP deal and consider to hand your car back, I would go with the dealer recommendation to replace a quarter panel.
This is also better for your warranty.
The money you safe now, you will pay at the end, on top of that, repairing a panel that is creased will loose rigidly of the body.
A good repair can be as good or even better as new, and shouldn’t give you too much depreciation.
If you are not guilty (end verdict) try to claim for lost value of the vehicle.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I think what concerns me the most is the need to blend paint etc

It’s never going to look factory again...


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Am I missing something? This is a job for the insurance isn't it?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That's way beyond a pdr repair as the structure and edge of the panel (where it meets the bumper) is deformed. Go with the panel replacement on this one.

Alex


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Maniac said:


> I think what concerns me the most is the need to blend paint etc
> 
> It's never going to look factory again...


The PDR would also involve some paint/infilling. I'd rather have the job done properly and a slightly imperfect colour match than a job which may not be up to the task but the colour's right.

If you've no plans to keep the car anyway, just get it done and approach the car from the other side at all times so you don't see it :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Maniac said:


> I think what concerns me the most is the need to blend paint etc
> 
> It's never going to look factory again...


Why not ? Surely if it's not right after the repair, then reject it and get it redone...

Presume it will be an insurance job - you mentioned it was not your fault - so I would have thought they would repair it whichever way they feel is right ?

Hope you get it sorted out and are happy with it again


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

People saying it will never look perfect again or I know a guy who's amazing at PDR and then we can finish it with filler etc, ignore.
Go through your insurance and a decent shop will put it back to how it should be without any issue, it's not smart repairable or PDR.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

100% replace. Wouldn't even consider a PDR on that.


----------

